# driveway advice



## hage1 (Mar 1, 2005)

My driveway is concrete, about 100' long, single lane, 10 degree rise to the parking patch in front of a double garage. It take me an hour to clear say 3" of snow with my Snapper I22, 22" two stage snowblower. The snowblower is on its last season I'm afraid. I also have a Toro 416h tractor, and a Walker MCGHS tractor. Should I be looking for a blower for one of the tractors, a blade for one of the tractors, or a new walk behind blower? I live in PA and it snows often. Looking for advice from you experienced experts out there. Thanks in advance. What a great website!
Carl Hage


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

I'd look into getting a blade for the tractor. It would probably be cheaper than a blower for the tractor too, wouldn't it? Besides being faster than a new walk behind blower, using the tractor would be cool, that's good enough reason, right?!


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

Blade for the tractor will probably be the most cost effective. Cheaper, minimal maintenance, easier on and off, smaller storage space than a blower. Probably slower than the blower option on heavy snow. Watch tractor blowers, many belt driven ones are single stage and don't perform as well as a two stage.


----------



## hage1 (Mar 1, 2005)

*trying a plow*

I guess I'm going to try a plow. The local Toro dealer has one for $589 + $75 for some attachment device. I didn't expect it to be that expensive, but that's half the cost of the blower. Also, I can use it for other projects besides snow.
thanks


----------



## j&j properties (Oct 11, 2004)

*stock tractor plows*

make sure the plow will be strong enough for what you'r pushing.

We customized an ATV plow to fit our Case and it will handle up to 6" if you push the snow right.

Also you may want to consider some weight on the rear end to give you move traction in the haevier/wet snow.

just my $.02


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Um, don't you have a bucket for one of those tractors? If you do (since most medium size tractors seem to be used as a bucket loader) you can simply plow with the bucket. Did that for a couple of years with a Kabota when I was a teenager.


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I'd get a plow I don't know about you but on our john deere 318 we have a blower and this weekend were modifying the plow mount for it(it was ment for a cub cadet) because the snow blows right back in my face unelss theres no wind and with single stage which most are it only blows good if theres the perfect kind and amount of snow otherwise it just piles up in the shoot or barely blows it far. I say get the plow blade.


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Let's put it this way. 

I have a dodge 3500 diesel, western plow with wings. A great plowing machine, but for my own driveway I use a 20hp John Deere lawn tractor with blade. It is just a blast and I can do all the areas even the side walks.
If you get a blower, don't get a single stage for a small tractor. My friend has one on a similar John Deere and it is pathetic.


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

*drives*

put in a heated drive we did 2 drives last year. we got a 20 x 360 ft drive to do this summer. we have talked to all our commercial jobs and they are all going with our heated walks. saves them alot of money in the long run.


----------



## fordman89 (Mar 4, 2005)

id look for a blade for the tractor that way you don't have to walk behind a snowblower


----------

